# Combining a nuc with a strong queenless hive.



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

If you do not locate and kill the original queen first, how do you plan on making sure your new queen is the one that survives? You absolutely have to do it, or just run with the split and do not recombine.

She should be laying before attempting a combine.


----------



## Biaviian (Mar 2, 2019)

JWPalmer said:


> If you do not locate and kill the original queen first, how do you plan on making sure your new queen is the one that survives? You absolutely have to do it, or just run with the split and do not recombine.
> 
> She should be laying before attempting a combine.


Of course I will find the old queen first.


----------



## Biaviian (Mar 2, 2019)

JWPalmer said:


> If you do not locate and kill the original queen first, how do you plan on making sure your new queen is the one that survives? You absolutely have to do it, or just run with the split and do not recombine.
> 
> She should be laying before attempting a combine.


My question is do I need to introduce her to the old, large, colony or just do a paper combine? I've never merged such a small colony.


----------

